# 7in touchscreen install



## SerenityGTO (Jan 2, 2015)

anyone have a walkthrough or any suggestions to install a 7inch touch screen into these GTO's? i picked one up for my birthday and just now gettin around to putting it in.

any help would be appreciated


----------

